# Not your average Hajjis



## Rapid (Dec 12, 2014)

Recently leaked footage of a Hamas infiltration by sea.


----------



## pardus (Dec 12, 2014)

Interesting. WTF was the IDF tank just sitting there during the fight?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 12, 2014)

pardus said:


> Interesting. WTF was the IDF tank just sitting there during the fight?


Yes, the tankers looked a little weak, but they were not operating as a combined team.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sure if Hamas or


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> Not sure if Hamas or
> 
> View attachment 12159



Wrong sun glasses, and their hair was way too out of control.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 12, 2014)

OPLAN: Amphibious Assault on Israel.

1. Pick three of our best guys.
2. Smoke some more crack.


----------



## Queeg (Dec 12, 2014)

Under the cover of daylight no less.


----------

